# Помогите купить аккордеон



## altyn-ai (5 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Прошу помочь с выбором аккордеона для ученика ДМШ, 4 класс. *Нужен инструмент размера 7/8, 37/96. Какие марки посоветуете?* Учитель рекомендует искать Вельт, желательно 4-голосный, 11/5 регистров. Находили по объявлениям Стеллы, но с регистрами 5/3. Смотрела аккордеон 4-голосник, но с демпферами, тоже не понравилось учителю. Влияют ли демпфера на звучание? Есть ли 7/8 позднее Стеллы, например, Серино, Каприз? Может вообще другие поискать, не Вельтмайстер? *Уважаемый Zet10*, может у Вас есть подходящий аккордеон, я не дозвонилась по телефону.


----------



## altyn-ai (5 Апр 2016)

Сейчас играем на 3/4 Стелле, уже не хватает диапазона и меха для более сложных произведений. Будет ли продолжать серьезно музыку (училище, конса), не знаю пока. Участник и лауреат местных и одного международного конкурса.


----------



## zet10 (5 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте! Я бы посоветовал бы Вам обратить внимание на модель "Weltmeister-Consona" 7/8.Цена 20 тысяч рублей.характеристики 11/5 регистров,4-х голосный,ступенчатая дека.Консона, на порядок выше по уровню чем Стеллы,Серины и прочее... Я считаю это оптимальным вариантом.Так как 7/8 модель временная,покупается где то на пару-тройку лет,дороже не вижу смысла покупать Вам инструмент. В дальнейшем могу Вам без проблем поменять его на полный Аккордеон. Напишите мне Ваш телефон в личку и я Вам перезвоню.Вероятно если Вы звонили мне я был занят,так что перезвоните мне или сбросьте Ваш номер.


----------



## ze_go (5 Апр 2016)

zet10 (05.04.2016, 18:49) писал:


> ступенчатая дека


 неа. 
ступенька у "Ленинграда". 
у кансоны колпак с одной открытой стенкой стоит над клапанами типа фагота и типа кларнета, а сами клапана (все) стоят на одной деке...


----------



## zet10 (5 Апр 2016)

Согласен.Но все таки имитация ломаной деки какая никакая  есть.


----------



## altyn-ai (6 Апр 2016)

Лишь бы имитация не создавала проблем звучанию и эксплуатации. Выслала email, жду фотки.


----------



## zet10 (6 Апр 2016)

Отправил,смотрите почту.


----------



## altyn-ai (8 Апр 2016)

Уважаемый Юрий, можете ли прислать на мыло фотки аккордеона внутри. Преподаватель хочет посмотреть состояние голосов, мастики, залогов... У Консоны резонаторы, полагаю, деревянные?  Еще интересует Ваше мнение, лучше купить 7/8 и комфортно играть 2-3 года, потом приобрести приличный полный (S, Supita) или переждать (играя сейчас на стелле3/4), может за полгода дорастет сын до полного? Я склоняюсь к покупке 7/8.   Если сравнить 7/8-ые Вельт и Роял стандарт Метеор или Сильвана, что предпочтительней?   Простите мое незнание, не увидела на Консоне сетку или отверстия справа, как воздух выходит?   Еще один вопрос: есть ли кейсы разборные для авиаперевозки аккордеона половинками, но чтобы можно было и в один скрепить, чтобы носить инструмент на спине? Цена? Спасибо!


----------



## zet10 (8 Апр 2016)

Сегодня скину.Если не хватает диапазона,то однозначно нужно покупать 7/8,если же диапазон роли не играет то можно и переждать.Авиа чехол на такой инструмент покупать не нужно ,ибо он стоит 8 тысяч рублей,для такого инструмента считаю не рентабельно,лучше пользоваться его родным футляром.Авиа чехол можно будет купить,когда уже приобретёте себе полный,концертный,дорогой инструмент.


----------



## zet10 (9 Апр 2016)

Сегодня отправил Вам инструмент,получите Вы его через 4 дня! Надеюсь ,что инструмент понравится Вам ,Вашему ребёнку ,ну и в первую очередь педагогу!Спасибо Вам за доверие, жду Вашей  оценки инструмента,с уважением  Юрий.


----------

